# Conduit



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if they know where I can get some 1" or 1" 1/2 conduit at a reasonable price? I really need about 25 feet, but I cannot really find what I want, everything is 100' rolls with $20 shipping. I have been looking high and low for this stuff. My local electrical supply does not even have it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I used sump pump tubing, which is about 1 1/4" x 25' long. Best part is that it is only $10 at lowes or HD


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What are you using it for? I mean, is it for HT as in pulling speaker wire or HDMI cables throug the walls/ceiling? Or is it for actual electicity & need to conform to code?


----------



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

dougc said:


> I used sump pump tubing, which is about 1 1/4" x 25' long. Best part is that it is only $10 at lowes or HD





Tonto said:


> What are you using it for? I mean, is it for HT as in pulling speaker wire or HDMI cables throug the walls/ceiling? Or is it for actual electicity & need to conform to code?


Thanks for the replies. I am using it for low voltage. HDMI and CAT 6 cable. The sump pump tubing sounds great, but I have never seen it. I know they have smurf tube, but it comes in 3/4 and 1/2 inch. I also seen another but it was $4 bucks a foot :gulp: I have seen lots of the orange stuff online, but it is like 100' and just way to much. Last resort yeah, but I only need about 25' or 30'.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Reefdvr27 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am using it for low voltage. HDMI and CAT 6 cable. The sump pump tubing sounds great, but I have never seen it. I know they have smurf tube, but it comes in 3/4 and 1/2 inch. I also seen another but it was $4 bucks a foot :gulp: I have seen lots of the orange stuff online, but it is like 100' and just way to much. Last resort yeah, but I only need about 25' or 30'.


McMaster-Carr sells flexible conduit - including 1", 1-1/4", and 1-1/2" - in 5ft, 10ft, and any length 25ft or longer.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-electrical-conduit/=sy37ad

Regards,
sga2


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

I used PVC schedule 40 drain pipe and it worked great. I like that the walls are smooth so it is a little easier to pull things through. Any big box hardware store will have it, and many of the little guys too.


----------

